

Ask HN: Facebook/Microsoft logo usage in OSS project? - morenoh149

I want to list a flux implementation using rxjs on a portfolio. Is it too much of a stretch to say &quot;We combined oss projects from Facebook and Microsoft to make X&quot;.
Can I use their logos?
======
morenoh149
I'm guessing no after reading the MIT license

